

Log Alerting, Anomaly Detection and Scheduled Reports - megastef
http://blog.sematext.com/2015/06/23/log-alerting-anomaly-detection-scheduled-reports/

======
megastef
Its like ELK + watcher but with UI - SaaS, on-prem as well. Kibana runs as
well on it. Security RABAC. API is hidden in the docs:
[https://sematext.atlassian.net/wiki/display/PUBLOGSENE/Logse...](https://sematext.atlassian.net/wiki/display/PUBLOGSENE/Logsene+API+Reference)

